# Snake Road...



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

http://beta.education.nationalgeogr...ke-migration/?ar_a=4&ar_r=3 - edu article (18)

snake road. i've heard a lot about it but have never been there...

i wish there was a snake road here where i am... everything has plenty of room to hide here...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Cruisin Illinois: Crossing Snake Road - WGN


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i thought you had snakes everywhere where you live


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd love to take a trip there one day with my camera. My brother lives in the USA so that could be my excuse for going.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i live in a wild place... the snakes have the advantage... they aren't squeezed into islands of forest... it's hard to find a snake when it has tens of thousands of square acres to roam...

it's rugged here... and the forest is dense....

they are there... but there are few rocks to flip outside of creeks and leaf litter is deep here...

it's all luck...










if you want to find snakes easily here... go to where people live... cities and towns... where there are lots of mice and rats... prey items... and fragmented forests...

it's a needle in a haystack thing here...

also... you can walk right past a snake and not see it... yeah... if my forest wasn't so vast and wild, i would be able to find more snakes...

sometimes i've gone days without catching or seeing a snake... then i may find a dozen in an afternoon...

everything hides here... chipmunks... squirrels... turkey... it's there world and there are predators about... everything hides... most things are noctural also...

the leaf litter buries all the logs and rocks within weeks...

it's dense...


----------



## exahpooca (Dec 6, 2010)

*Wassup from Camb ridge new Zealand*

Is "Snake Road..." where I should post my intro?. My friends call me Andriana. My Hobbies are Health And Fitness I'll be checking out more of Reptile Forums - HomePage


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

hello exa pooh  there is an intros page in the noob section, welcome to the rf


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

cheers for posting thread, liked it a lot.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hiya Habu and Happy new year to ya, when you are lucky, what sort of snakes do you come across out their.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Good video, would love to go there one day!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Long way down said:


> Hiya Habu and Happy new year to ya, when you are lucky, what sort of snakes do you come across out their.


 
red bellied snakes, ringneck snakes and garters are the most common here...

but i've caught rattlers, copperheads and other snakes as well...

worm snakes are a unique snake here...

but in the forest you get caught up in the whole experience... snakes or lizards are just a part of it...


finding a black rat snake is nice... seeing a wild turkey walk around or a coyote walk by your camp is as exciting...


the forest here is like a small sea... you're just sailing into the unknown...:2thumb:


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, and thanks for your reply, would they be timber rattlers, not to sure about the ringneck what sort of family does it come under?


----------

